# hahahaha- PA thread V2



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what the hell. theres like 3 threads in the north eastern section............ come on people. no posts about the se-r convention in pa this may? no one getting meats together? you people suck :thumbup:




ps- i like crazy monkey sex with my thuggish roomy


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Meats together? Umm...


And I don't have an SE-R =(


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Well maybe you should post more often and link everyone up to the convention. Stop being a lazy ass pete. we all do need to meet soon, i have a new toy.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Well maybe you should post more often and link everyone up to the convention. Stop being a lazy ass pete. we all do need to meet soon, i have a new toy.


suck it.


any who, yes a meet is in order for the pa comunity. i need to unite you all like the md guys. ill post up some dates and you all can pick the best time. then ill link the date/time/ area on the sr boards and we'll see how big we can get it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> suck it.
> 
> 
> any who, yes a meet is in order for the pa comunity. i need to unite you all like the md guys. ill post up some dates and you all can pick the best time. then ill link the date/time/ area on the sr boards and we'll see how big we can get it.


sounds good, but i wont be bringing a nissan, you think that would be cool


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

WRX's are cool with me :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lol at the edit :fluffy: 

scoobs are "nissans"


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> lol at the edit :fluffy:
> 
> scoobs are "nissans"


hahah, i was wondering when you were going to notice that.





wildmane said:


> WRX's are cool with me :thumbup:


its an STI, its special


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I've been to 3 meets with my barely-modded Sentra. I kinda dont fit with most of the meets that go on around here, as I have only done little things, and all my money is now going into my '55 Chevy,


Besides, who the hell would not want to meet in PA, its like the best place in the world and i am soo jealous. I only wish my ghey ass could make it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> I've been to 3 meets with my barely-modded Sentra. I kinda dont fit with most of the meets that go on around here, as I have only done little things, and all my money is now going into my '55 Chevy,
> 
> 
> Besides, who the hell would not want to meet in PA, its like the best place in the world and i am soo jealous. I only wish my ghey ass could make it.


yea its a shame you can't come with your stock ass car, but maybe one of these days you will get out of the snowy region and bring your ghey ass to an exciting place to live.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> I've been to 3 meets with my barely-modded Sentra. I kinda dont fit with most of the meets that go on around here,


no such thing. a nissan is a nissan threw and threw.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> no such thing. a nissan is a nissan threw and threw.


that and its always fun to meet other people with similar cars.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Steve i found a '73 datsun 510. Hopefully if i can get some things together ill buy it. I was told its in great shape, ill have to go check it out next week. :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> Steve i found a '73 datsun 510. Hopefully if i can get some things together ill buy it. I was told its in great shape, ill have to go check it out next week. :thumbup:


that would be fucking awesome. We need to get together soon so i can show you my new toy.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have no idea what times i have free right now...in the middle of a job switch over.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> i have no idea what times i have free right now...in the middle of a job switch over.


Let us know when you get a chance, i would love to get a meet going. Even if its just to meet up and talk about some cars again.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Let us know when you get a chance, i would love to get a meet going. Even if its just to meet up and talk about some cars again.


as long as you let us all drive the sti. shane says its fun..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> as long as you let us all drive the sti. shane says its fun..


holy shit, look who is alive. hahah... Shane didn't get that long or good of a ride. Although i am sure he creamed his pants.


so come on bishes.. lets get soemthing going.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

i lurk on srforums, even though i dont have one.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> i lurk on srforums, even though i dont have one.


I lurk on NF only because i am a Mod .... But at least i have my new toy.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> I lurk on NF only because i am a Mod .... But at least i have my new toy.


yeah.. "lurk"  :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmane said:


> yeah.. "lurk"  :thumbup:


Should i use a word more like "Whore this nukka out like a 15 yr old asian girl."



Because if so, i could change the ish.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im busy this weekend. gota go home and pick up my new steering rack...........my starter decided not to work today at the wawa by uti but then it finally kicked in.....so im gona need a new starter too! 

-new alt (on the car) 
-engine being built now
-new starter (needed)
-new rack +lines + b14 tank
...............i think im gona have a brand new engine bay! lol.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Lets just say i made the first purchase for the future project car today :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> Lets just say i made the first purchase for the future project car today :thumbup:


I would hope it is the car itself. Otherwise, i am going to beat you.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Lets just say you better make a few upgrades to beat this :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> Lets just say you better make a few upgrades to beat this :fluffy:


did you get a 350 small block :thumbup:


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Found this on sr20forums. Its a meet in Exton at the end of the month. They are mostly Stubarus, I mean Subarus  . I shouldnt talk i drive one half the time. 
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=142612


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> Found this on sr20forums. Its a meet in Exton at the end of the month. They are mostly Stubarus, I mean Subarus  . I shouldnt talk i drive one half the time.
> http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=142612


sweet, i have been craving red robin. Ill be there.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks like there is going to be a good met. I only wonder how the people at Red robin are going to feel when we roll up on them.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the se-r wont ber ther but i may be..............i walked out to my baby this morning to find redline rolling down the hill i park on!!!!!!!!! i have no idea how but the fabled glass b13 tranny has struck again! now i need to wait till some nice weather and find out where its coming from, patch it or something with some JB weld and drive her home (1.3 hours) and hope it wont lock up on me and bring the b14 up :woowoo: .................


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> the se-r wont ber ther but i may be..............i walked out to my baby this morning to find redline rolling down the hill i park on!!!!!!!!! i have no idea how but the fabled glass b13 tranny has struck again! now i need to wait till some nice weather and find out where its coming from, patch it or something with some JB weld and drive her home (1.3 hours) and hope it wont lock up on me and bring the b14 up :woowoo: .................


well birng your friends legacy to the meet.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> well birng your friends legacy to the meet.



I might have to bring everyone at the meet to Easton to help me handle some personal business


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> I might have to bring everyone at the meet to Easton to help me handle some personal business


if you need help getting yoru motor or car, i owe you one, so give me a holla....


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> if you need help getting yoru motor or car, i owe you one, so give me a holla....



All is well i finally contacted the guy today who sold me that 240. Ill be getting my money back soon. Now i just need to find a donor car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> All is well i finally contacted the guy today who sold me that 240. Ill be getting my money back soon. Now i just need to find a donor car.


did you already buy the motor, or are you waiting.. cuz i wanna see a ca18det


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

psuLemonn said:


> did you already buy the motor, or are you waiting.. cuz i wanna see a ca18det




Its not the ca18det. I was thinking about that one when i "purchased" the 240sx. Now that im looking for a 240z i went with the vh45de :fluffy: . Its the Infinity 4.5 liter v8. 300 horses stock. It should be an interesting swap thats for sure. Should be here in a week or so. 
Hey how much does your mechanic charge to tow and how far will he go? Also if any of you have rust repair experience, your help will be appreciated. Pretty much any Z i get will have some rust.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I wont go this outrageous with the twin turbos but heres what the engine looks like in a 240z. Scroll down to the blue car. 
http://www.zparts.com/showcase/engines/pages/q45v8z-testfit.html


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Alright i need to transport a car. Does anyone know of the cheapest method?? The car is in Durham NC. I know no one with a hitch. If you guys know of a company of a person willing to pick it up just let me know a price. Also looking for a new garage in the chester or lancaster county area.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> Alright i need to transport a car. Does anyone know of the cheapest method?? The car is in Durham NC. I know no one with a hitch. If you guys know of a company of a person willing to pick it up just let me know a price. Also looking for a new garage in the chester or lancaster county area.


I dont know any companies, but look it up in yellow book. It will probably cost you a few hundred to get it shipped here. I dont have any rust experience, but you will definitly need to learn how to weld. Let me know, ill try and help you out as much as possible.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

psuLemonn said:


> I dont know any companies, but look it up in yellow book. It will probably cost you a few hundred to get it shipped here. I dont have any rust experience, but you will definitly need to learn how to weld. Let me know, ill try and help you out as much as possible.



Its been years since ive welded anything so yeah i guess ill have to brush up. My gf's dad welds but i dont know if he would help me, lol. Im definitely going to need engine with all the engine fab.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

200silvia said:


> I wont go this outrageous with the twin turbos but heres what the engine looks like in a 240z. Scroll down to the blue car.
> http://www.zparts.com/showcase/engines/pages/q45v8z-testfit.html



Oh my god... that car is beautiful!!!!! 


Wow..... wow.. that's my new dream car.. fo sho! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

..................... :jawdrop:









that tubing is intence! i want every metal tube in my car to look exactly like that


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ok... well now we just need terry to pick up a car and get this on the ball so we can all have some fun. im am sure we can do some body work, but maybe we can find someone that can weld....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Damn this meet is going to be insane, they have listed 40 people to show....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Update, this meet so far has over 50 people, so which one of you bishes is going to come.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemonn said:


> Update, this meet so far has over 50 people, so which one of you bishes is going to come.


when is it again?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> when is it again?


SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY... 1 pm at red robin, across from my old hotel.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Darnit darnit Theres a 240z in collegeville for sale on ebay. If i didnt get this engine i would have had the money to buy it.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

haha pete, nice horn.
if i had a subie i'd go, since thats 98% of whats gunna be there


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> haha pete, nice horn.
> if i had a subie i'd go, since thats 98% of whats gunna be there


just go anyways.. who cares if it is just subbies.... a meet is a meet.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> haha pete, nice horn.
> if i had a subie i'd go, since thats 98% of whats gunna be there


hahaha, that thing is fun lol. i just found out that advance sells an "aooga" horn! i would have gotten that instead but they didnt have it at the time.

any who i cant make it, got work at 4 till 10


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

im really close to getting a 240sx. Looking at a little manual labor (fiberglass box), he wants z32 twin turbo 30mm calipers(if you have any im interested) and a small amount of money. Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> im really close to getting a 240sx. Looking at a little manual labor (fiberglass box), he wants z32 twin turbo 30mm calipers(if you have any im interested) and a small amount of money. Keep your fingers crossed for me


you better get a car soon, i might have to smack yo' ass if you dont. CA18DET... that is all i have to say.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah i hope so. Hes starting to ask for more and more so we'll see.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Lemon, were you on the blue route today? I saw an STI, guy driving it... was in the Philly area... right away I thought that might be lemon.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmanee said:


> Lemon, were you on the blue route today? I saw an STI, guy driving it... was in the Philly area... right away I thought that might be lemon.


yea, around 8am and only from exit 1 to exit 5...


----------



## GA16powered (May 31, 2005)

pete? said:


> what the hell. theres like 3 threads in the north eastern section............ come on people. no posts about the se-r convention in pa this may? no one getting meats together? you people suck :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would anyone be interested in an all nissan meet in PA? I know theres an upcoming meet in march, but I wanted to try and organize an all nissan event/hangout meet. I was thinking at the King of Prussia mall, in King of Prussia Pennsylvania. This is a very popular meeting ground where many of the car clubs/meets are held in the area. So anyone intrested in an all nissan meet in the area, just respond back. I will set a date as more interest arrises. I have about five others that are deffinatly up for it, just let me know what you guys think. Thanks 
Andre Barnett.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

GA16powered said:


> Would anyone be interested in an all nissan meet in PA? I know theres an upcoming meet in march, but I wanted to try and organize an all nissan event/hangout meet. I was thinking at the King of Prussia mall, in King of Prussia Pennsylvania. This is a very popular meeting ground where many of the car clubs/meets are held in the area. So anyone intrested in an all nissan meet in the area, just respond back. I will set a date as more interest arrises. I have about five others that are deffinatly up for it, just let me know what you guys think. Thanks
> Andre Barnett.


you know my answer, we just need to get petes thuggy ass out his house, i heard jaracless (sp?) just got a G20, and some other bishes to come out.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i heard jaralaccs (sp?) just got a G20



:evil laugh:


----------

